# AL Gov Bently/Rebekkah Mason Alleged Affair



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

The news of the affair itself is old news. The governor has been under investigation for improper use of campaign funds to pay off his mistress and her husband Jon Mason. They are still married as far as I know. Bentley's wife sued him and they're divorced. 

Bentley attended Trump inauguration with Rebekah Mason, her husband | AL.com

Alabama gov narrows list of candidates to fill Sessions? Senate seat | Fox News

Looks like he's recently made the news again for a couple of reasons. First, both his alleged mistress and her husband attended the Trump inauguration and most recently he might be appointing the Alabama attorney general to replace Jeff Sessions. The Alabama AG is heading the investigation into Bentley's misuse of campaign funds. This guy is as morally bankrupt as they come. 

Wasn't this ever proven beyond a shadow of a doubt that he had the affair? I'm surprised it's still being touted as "alleged".


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

Agreed. She looks young enough to be his daughter. There is a term for her husband. I noticed the audio broke the news after the election. 
They put the last DEM gov in jail, they should do the same with this one!!! Then perhaps both parties will be on notice.


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> The *Alabama AG* is heading the investigation into Bentley's misuse of campaign funds. This guy is as morally bankrupt as they come. .


Guess who was just appointed by Bentley to fill Jeff Sessions' senate seat.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm a Republican, and this pisses me off.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

badmemory said:


> Guess who was just appointed by Bentley to fill Jeff Sessions' senate seat.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

MODERATOR NOTE:

Let’s ensure the political side of this is kept in the politics and religion section, please?


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

MattMatt said:


> MODERATOR NOTE:
> 
> Let’s ensure the political side of this is kept in the politics and religion section, please?


thanks Matt because I was ready to open a can here.


----------



## becareful2 (Jul 8, 2016)

What this governor did to his xwife was very cruel. To cheat on your spouse of 50 years is beyond comprehension. You almost made it to the finish line but then decided to cheat and throw all of that away. He should be kicked out but people don't care about a politician's morals when it comes to infidelity, it seems.


----------

